# Diverting Colostomy????



## BEJEWELEDBUGG

So does anybody have a clue how to code this ? I can't find anything like it.


Thanks,

Rebecca


----------



## mjewett

We need a little more info.... There are two codes: 44188 laparoscopic colostomy, or 44320 (open) Colostomy.

Melissa-CPC


----------



## BEJEWELEDBUGG

it was laparoscopic but would it be just a colostomy? it was the diverting part that confused me.



Rebecca CPC- Exam date 8/8/09


----------



## LTibbetts

Yes, it would be.


----------

